# Cable convertidor de USB a Paralelo Centronics



## Kondor (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola.

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, tengo una impresora HP LaserJet IIp pLus con conector paralelo centronics y una Laptop Sin puerto paralelo, la cuestion es que si alguien tiene la configuracion para construir un cable de USB a paralelo centronics. Se los agradeceria bastante


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2006)

La cuestion es que no es tan simple, no se trata de un cable nada mas, estamos hablando de un circuito que convierta información SERIE de 5V en información PARALELA de 12V con distintas velocidades y aparte toda la logica necesaria para que las lineas de control de paralelo salgan de los datos transmitidos por el USB.

Creo mas factible que trates de buscar un equipo armado si es que existe, yo no conosco.


----------



## hawk360 (Sep 22, 2006)

El puerto paralelo tb funciona a 5 V pero bueno tampoco kita complejidad al asunto. En el mercado tienes convertidores de este tipo x unos 20 €. Otra cosa es que kieras montarlo tu pq t apetece...


----------



## Kondor (Sep 25, 2006)

si el asusnto es que el costo que he visto en el mercado es de 30 a 40 Dolares y la verdad queria saber si sale mas barato fabricarlo uno mismo, por que en el caso contrario me convienne mejor comprarme una impresora con puerto USB.

Muchas Gracias por Su ayuda.


----------



## Willington (Sep 25, 2006)

Mejor compratelo,   porque no solo es armar un cablecito y ya
tambien tiendes que escribir un driver .... 
no mas mira esta paginita http://www.beyondlogic.org/usb/usbdevdrvs.htm


----------

